# '68 GTO Righr Stuff Brakes and UMI stage 2



## John Schutt (Aug 27, 2018)

*'68 GTO Brake Booster Size? Right Stuff Brakes and UMI stage 2*

After many hours of research I think I've decided on suspension and brake kits for my '68 GTO. Want a pro-touring look and feel and I want it to stop.
Right Stuff AFXDC01CZ (01 is 9" booster, 06 is 11" booster) stock height, power front disc, stock rear drum. comes with Spindles, calipers, rotors, booster, master cylinder, 
1) which booster do I want 9", 11" or 8" Dual?
2) will the supplied spindles give the tall spindle geometry?

The suspension kit I've picked is the UMI Stage 2 kit, UPI-ABF803-1-R, 1" lowered, upper and lower front arms, upper and lower rear arms, springs, sway bars
1)will the control arms with ball joints installed give me the correct steering geometry?

Has any one used this combination?
Thanks
-John


----------



## John Schutt (Aug 27, 2018)

I received a response from UMI stating the right stuff kit will work great with their Stage 2 kit.
The right stuff kit comes with a 9", or an 11", or a dual diaphragm 8" booster.
I have manual brakes, what diameter did the '68 GTO come with? What are you guys using?
Thanks


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

I run an 8” dual on my 65... I believe the 68 has more room, but a dual 8 or dual 9 will be better than a single 11”.


----------



## John Schutt (Aug 27, 2018)

Research shows an 11" Brake booster works great for the '68 GTO based on gtoforum search, cij911 i saw your response after the order was placed.
I ordered the Right Stuff brake kit and UMI suspension kit from Summit Racing, I ordered the Power Steering Gear Box from Advanced Auto Parts.
All should be in later this week or early next week, if spring ever gets to Erie, PA I hope to be ready for it.
I'll order new Moog tie rods, center link, idler arm from Summitt once I get going on this.


----------



## John Schutt (Aug 27, 2018)

I finally have both kits installed and the Steering box upgrade completed.
The UMI kit is outstanding, firm ride, corners nice, handles the road, handles bumps and curves extremely well. I highly recommend UMI!
The Right Stuff Detailing Front disc power conversion work awesome, slows the car or brings it to an immediate stop, straight, firm pedal, easy to install with great quality and excellent customer support.
The Jeep Grand Cherokee steering box conversion din't go so well (issues are on another thread) all that being said i'd do it again, the feel firm feel of the wheel, the quicker response is nice.
This car has gone from a ok to drive to a blast to drive.
The suspension and steering box suggestions came from GTO Forum, Brake kit idea came form a friend and then confirmed by GTO Forum.
Next up (Winter time) is the engine.
Thanks to all who answered my questions!


----------



## John Schutt (Aug 27, 2018)

I let my 21 year old son drive the GTO Sunday after his two week Army Annual Training, now he knows why i refused to LS swap it.


----------

